# Trying to post my first picture.......



## deerhunter1 (Apr 9, 2009)

The display was built last winter by my husband as a winter project. The coyote with the woodchuck we got out back on our property approx 7-8 years ago on July 4th early evening. The other coyote with the turkey was something my husband saw on e-bay and he thought it was neat but was hesitant on bidding on. He said there was no place to put it and more than he wanted to spend. But I told him if you want it then get it and we'll find a place for it. The squirrel he bought for me for my birthday. Can't recall ever asking or wanting a squirrel but that's ok. I never knew he could paint the sky, clouds or mountains and neither did he. Oh and the hornets nest was in a friends back yard and he said we could have it. Next I'll try to get a pic of our homemade log splitter and put it in the proper forum. oops, sorry about the grandkids fingerprints on the glass.


----------



## tree md (Apr 9, 2009)

Worked like a charm. I can see it just fine. 

Very cool display! Is that a coyote or Red Fox on the right?

I saw a red coyote about 6 years ago when my neighbors motion light went off. It had a huge bushy red tail and a red coat that made it look like a well groomed house pet. Coolest looking yote I ever saw.


----------



## deerhunter1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you tree md. That's a coyote on the right. I'll bet that was cool for you to see that red coyote late at night when the lights came on. Fascinating creatures.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Kool!!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 9, 2009)

deerhunter1 said:


> Trying to learn how to send pics. Hope this worked. The display was built last winter by my husband as a winter project. The coyote with the woodchuck we got out back on our property approx 7-8 years ago on July 4th early evening. The other coyote with the turkey was something my husband saw on e-bay and he thought it was neat but was hesitant on bidding on. He said there was no place to put it and more than he wanted to spend. But I told him if you want it then get it and we'll find a place for it. The squirrel he bought for me for my birthday. Can't recall ever asking or wanting a squirrel but that's ok. I never knew he could paint the sky, clouds or mountains and neither did he. Oh and the hornets nest was in a friends back yard and he said we could have it. Next I'll try to get a pic of our homemade log splitter and put it in the proper forum. oops, sorry about the grandkids fingerprints on the glass.



1 to many http:// in the


----------



## deerhunter1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Outdoorlivin thank you so much. I couldn't figure out why it wasn't showing up but at least I was greatful you could click on the icon and see it. Thanks again.


----------



## ross_scott (Apr 9, 2009)

the display looks great


----------



## deerhunter1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

